# Delta saw /router table extension



## lmikekelly (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a delta 34-670 table saw that I have just modified to include a Ryobi Ri63 router. I built my own table extension because I couldn't find a commercial one available. Has anyone built this combination before. Mike


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Mike

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us

That looks like a practical setup


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

Very clever. Well done


----------



## MarcRN (May 7, 2011)

Hi Mike

I have a Delta 34-444 Contractor's saw and the identical Ryobi table; this looks brilliant!

Can you post construction details?

Thanks!

MarcRN in SF


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Marc

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## lmikekelly (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks MarcRN for the kind words - I will write up some construction info with pictures and post for you soon - lmike


----------



## Kenman101 (May 24, 2009)

There are some kits out there so you can do just that. I have found that each saw is a little bit different and each manufacturer more or less sets you up differently. Some have bolt holes at the edge of the saw(easy) and some do not.


----------



## lmikekelly (Apr 4, 2011)

*router table extension construction*

Marc - I'll try again in the construction instruction attachment - mike


----------

